# New to the BBQ Central community - A Canadian Competition!



## csbbq (Jan 24, 2011)

*2011 Competition - May 27/28th*

The Gloucester Fair STTB Competition in Ottawa, Ontario CANADA is pleased to announce that the prize board for the 2011 Smoked to the Bone BBQ Competition will be *$10,000CDN *
(currently $10,066USD)

*Entry fees are $250CDN per team.  
Early Bird fees paid before May 1st will receive a $25 discount.  
Amateur costs are $50 with an additional fee of $25 should they wish to participate in the mentoring program. 
Paid 2011 CSBBQA members will receive a further $25 discount on either the Professional or Amateur registrations.  *

The Smoked to the Bone BBQ Competition is the first stop on the CSBBQA point’s accumulation. Last year the Association sent teams to The Jack as well as the Best of the Best, this year we hope to include the American Royal.

Enter at http://www.gloucesterfair.ca/programs/bbq/bbq.htm
Sanctioned by the Canadian Southern BBQ Association





For more info on the CSBBQA please see http://canadiansouthernbbq.com/Canadian ... rn_BBQ.php


----------

